# What are your Christmas dinner plans?



## Steve Kroll (Dec 16, 2011)

We normally have a big Christmas dinner at our house with a lot of our extended family. But we hosted Thanksgiving instead this year, so Christmas will be a much smaller affair than usual. That's okay with me.

My daughter is coming home from college with her boyfriend. It will be just the two of them for dinner. We're making Prime Rib with Potatoes Anna, French Peas, and a tossed salad. And of course, you gotta have the creamed horseradish, au jus, and braised mushrooms on the side to go with the beef. I'm also serving my own homemade Cabernet Sauvignon with the meal.

I truly love Christmas. It's always been my favorite holiday, made all the better by close family and friends.

What are everyone else's plans?


----------



## jusnikki (Dec 16, 2011)

This year I'm staying home for Christmas. I'll deliver a few gift but then I'm back at home.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 16, 2011)

No sit down dinner......just casual finger foods on the dining table and plenty of them to fill the entire table.  Most all of my family and guests are happy with this arrangement and there's plenty of variety of food to satisfy everyone.

Similar setup like this New Year's get together we hosted a couple of years ago.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 16, 2011)

This will the the 3rd Christmas with my new family.  After Buck died, I couldn't have dreamed I'd be so "whole" again.

We're going to host Glenn's three children and their families, his mother and my younger brother for dinner, then wrapping paper mayhem after.  There will be a handful of grandchildren (under age 8), so we'll definitely have a blast.

I've planned pineapple/coconut stuffed Cornish hens, Yukon Gold fingerling potatoes with rosemary en papillote, honey-glazed baby carrots, green bean bundles with shallots (haricot verts inserted in yellow squash "rings" and steamed), apple-raisin-cranberry relish flavored with Grand Marnier, homemade potato rolls with butter and white wine, sparkling grape juice for the young ones.  For dessert, I've made an assortment of 20 different cookies, candies and sweets, which will be served on tiered holders with coffee.

I, too, love Christmas and this family is so sweet and loving it's easy to open our holiday and enjoy it with them.  I can't wait.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 16, 2011)

Nothing fancy.  Many years ago, Mom had surgery just before the holiday and was not up to cooking.  She had 2 homemade pizzas in the freezer.  Dad baked them and a new tradition was born.  We have homemade pizza and then everyone brings snacks and cookies and whatever goodies they have to share. It's at my house this year so I'm responsible for the pizza and I've decided to add some pork BBQ to the menu since we have one celiac who can't have the pizza and one diabetic who shouldn't have that many carbs either.  It's all set out and people graze all day long while we open gifts and play games and chat.


----------



## jusnikki (Dec 16, 2011)

roadfix said:


> No sit down dinner......just casual finger foods on the dining table and plenty of them to fill the entire table. Most all of my family and guests are happy with this arrangement and there's plenty of variety of food to satisfy everyone.
> 
> Similar setup like this New Year's get together we hosted a couple of years ago.


 

Woooow, that's where I want to be! Gluttonous and liquored up!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 16, 2011)

roadfix, save me a chair between the two tables.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 16, 2011)

This Christmas will be a little different for me.  SO is going to Florida to be with her family - first time in a long while.  We'll have our Christmas on New Years Eve.

My Christmas dinner will be with my two daughters, SIL and grandson.  We're finalizing the menu now as there are a LOT of dislikes on each person's list so I have to either find a single dish appropriate to all or make several of each.

What's definite is roast beef tenderloin, Bearnaise sauce, gravy.  We may have two starches - baked potato and rice pilaf.  Veggies - ???.   Desserts galore.  SO's Christmas cookies, a chocolate cake with chocolate ganache, vanilla ice cream and a pumpkin cake roll.  Hope to finalize soon.

Appetizers are up to the girls.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 16, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> roadfix, save me a chair between the two tables.


We'll do.  We had one friend that did exactly that.....claimed one bottle to himself.  But as a penalty we forced him to spend the night on the couch and watch the Rose Parade in the morning.  He didn't mind that at all.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 16, 2011)

roadfix said:


> No sit down dinner......just casual finger foods on the dining table and plenty of them to fill the entire table.  Most all of my family and guests are happy with this arrangement and there's plenty of variety of food to satisfy everyone.
> 
> Similar setup like this New Year's get together we hosted a couple of years ago.




fabulous layout, rf!  the table is just beautiful--loaded as it is with a delightful assortment of fresh, visually alluring gourmet offerings!  makes you, (me), want to jump right in, and sample one of each and every thing!  with a table like this, i predict you'll be hosting christmases for many years to come....

(this lovely really belongs in our dc food photo gallery)


----------



## 70chevelle (Dec 16, 2011)

Which one??? We actually host Christmas Eve and Christmas Day dinner. Christmas Day started 17 years ago, when my first daughter was born and we decided that we weren't dragging the kids around on that day. We have 15 or so from both our families. My Aunt always hosted Xmas Eve, but she passed away in 2001 and neither my mother or her sister could do it, so my wife and I decided to keep the tradition going at our house, and it's been great. We have between 12 and 15 from my family. Xmas eve starts with meat pies (my Italian grandmothers recipe that I had to reverse engineer), shrimp, and crab dip. Dinner consists of a roasted whole filet rubbed with S&P, rosemary, and garlic, a locally smoked ham, homemade lasagna (Italian side), homemade peirogie (polish side), mashed potatoes and broccoli puff (wifes favorite). Deserts are mostly brought by our company and my oldest daughter normally makes a fruit pie.

Xmas day has mostly Italians, so we start with fried calamari and smelts, along with some meat pies. For dinner we have the other half of the filet, a capon (wifes tradition), ham, and lasagna. Same with the deserts on Xmas day. 

Two truly wonderful days with a lot of family and friends. I can't wait.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 16, 2011)

jabbur said:


> Nothing fancy. Many years ago, Mom had surgery just before the holiday and was not up to cooking. She had 2 homemade pizzas in the freezer. Dad baked them and a new tradition was born. We have homemade pizza and then everyone brings snacks and cookies and whatever goodies they have to share. It's at my house this year so I'm responsible for the pizza and I've decided to add some pork BBQ to the menu since we have one celiac who can't have the pizza and one diabetic who shouldn't have that many carbs either. It's all set out and people graze all day long while we open gifts and play games and chat.


 
this sounds like our dinner, this year. we used to just do a brunch. we have people unable to come when the rest can. so will be hearty goodies. i am taking honey bbq wings, chili dip and chips. maybe an egg salad dip . will also bake and take cake pops, just for fun. everyone is supposed to bring a pizza topping, i am taking sausage. so pizza is for later. sounds like fun to me. and a lot less work for the hostess with 20 odd people. i bought a small ham for myself for after christmas. whatever you do, please have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 16, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> roadfix, save me a chair between the two tables.


 
I'm not picky, Roadie. You can save me a spot at the future home of your outdoor planetarium 

Great pic.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh, and I'm not sure what I'm making for dinner next Sunday yet. It depends on if Cleveland is playing Pittsburgh again or Baltimore again.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 16, 2011)

70chevelle said:


> Which one??? We actually host Christmas Eve and Christmas Day dinner.



We usually host one and attend the other, or visa versa.  But we always end up doing things both nights.
The Spanish side of my family always observes X'mas on X'mas Eve, whether hosting or being invited.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I'm not picky, Roadie. You can save me a spot at the future home of your outdoor planetarium


I'll keep my own stash in my man cave, so no worries....


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 16, 2011)

roadfix said:
			
		

> No sit down dinner......just casual finger foods on the dining table and plenty of them to fill the entire table.  Most all of my family and guests are happy with this arrangement and there's plenty of variety of food to satisfy everyone.
> 
> Similar setup like this New Year's get together we hosted a couple of years ago.



Nice spread, Roadfix!  Great idea!


----------



## Addie (Dec 16, 2011)

Christmas Eve, corn chowder with Oysterette Crackers for me and son #1. Chowder will be loaded with plenty of salt pork and cream corn along with potatoes and onions. A very basic New England recipe. 

Christmas Day, go to eldest child (daughter) on my scooter. (Hope it is not too cold that day.) Must not forget to bring my infamous apple pie. She is serving a prime rib roast. I will make the twice baked potatoes the day before, SIL will pick them up the night before. Daughter will reheat them in the microwave. If I send the pie to her house the night before, there will be nothing left for the dinner the next day.  She bought a five-rib roast. One rib for each. I just hope my appetite return by then. I am on a new med, and have absolutely no appetite.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Dec 17, 2011)

We are going to my SO's aunt's house for dinner.  I think it will only be Mark, me, his aunt and two cousins for dinner.  She has a lovely home in Bellevue, WA.  After dinner, we all sit, have coffee/tea and watch old movies.  Later on, we enjoy dessert.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2011)

70chevelle said:


> Which one??? We actually host Christmas Eve and Christmas Day dinner. Christmas Day started 17 years ago, when my first daughter was born and we decided that we weren't dragging the kids around on that day. We have 15 or so from both our families. My Aunt always hosted Xmas Eve, but she passed away in 2001 and neither my mother or her sister could do it, so my wife and I decided to keep the tradition going at our house, and it's been great. We have between 12 and 15 from my family. Xmas eve starts with meat pies (my Italian grandmothers recipe that I had to reverse engineer), shrimp, and crab dip. Dinner consists of a roasted whole filet rubbed with S&P, rosemary, and garlic, a locally smoked ham, homemade lasagna (Italian side), homemade peirogie (polish side), mashed potatoes and broccoli puff (wifes favorite). Deserts are mostly brought by our company and my oldest daughter normally makes a fruit pie.
> 
> Xmas day has mostly Italians, so we start with fried calamari and smelts, along with some meat pies. For dinner we have the other half of the filet, a capon (wifes tradition), ham, and lasagna. Same with the deserts on Xmas day.
> 
> Two truly wonderful days with a lot of family and friends. I can't wait.




this sounds great!!!  a lot like christmas that i've known. many of my extended family are italian and polish, so their entries into our family dynamic at holidays is always noted and appreciated.

could you post recipes for what you mentioned, especially  the meat pies?


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 21, 2011)

Christmas Eve will start around 3:00 p.m. and continue ... we will have a mini-  smorgåsbord--3-4 kinds of cold open-faced sandwiches, those SHRIMP for which Rock posted the recipe, a couple of salads, and the "hot" table will have Janssen's temptation, and I haven't decided what else will be on it, and 7 kinds of cookies for dessert.


Christmas Day will be roasted turkey with all the trimmings.


Boxing Day will be turkey soup. 



It will just be the two of us, so I have to make sure I don't prepare enough food to feed the Swedish Army.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 21, 2011)

Christmas eve will be fried haddock, ravioli, corn, peas, and crab soup for me. Cookies and Ice cream for dessert.

Christmas day will be baked honey/brown sugar ham, sweet potatoes, scalloped potatoes, carrots, roasted brussel sprouts, asparagus, cherry pie for dessert. 

I'm cooking both meals.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 21, 2011)

Katie H said:


> This will the the 3rd Christmas with my new family.  After Buck died, I couldn't have dreamed I'd be so "whole" again.
> 
> We're going to host Glenn's three children and their families, his mother and my younger brother for dinner, then wrapping paper mayhem after.  There will be a handful of grandchildren (under age 8), so we'll definitely have a blast.
> 
> ...



Sounds lovely.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 21, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> Woooow, that's where I want to be! Gluttonous and liquored up!



That's what I was thinking too


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've changed my plans--I'm heading to Katie H's! Sounds lovely. What can I bring?


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 21, 2011)

We are all going to one of our son's house on Christmas Eve to have supper and to open gifts. To eat we will be having our choice of his homemade chili, taco soup or goulash. Then on Christmas day we will be at our daughters house. They are having grilled steaks, baked potatoes and salad. Along with all of this food we will have lots of desserts and Christmas treats. :>)


----------



## taxlady (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm coming down with something. The plan is to drive to Cornwall, Ontario (~95 km) and spend Xmas with the mummy-in-law. If I don't feel better, it ain't happening. If we do go to the mummy-in-law's place, it will probably be turkey (oh joy, I don't really care for turkey). We don't really celebrate Xmas, so it won't be that bad if we miss it with the in-laws. We had our Solstice celebration on the weekend. It's actually tonight at 00h30 EST.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 21, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I've changed my plans--I'm heading to Katie H's! Sounds lovely. What can I bring?



No you don't. If I'm feeling better I might show up at your house.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2011)

I picked up the smallest ham I could find and it will still be too big but, I really want the bone for some soup.

Christmas day will be Ham, cheese potatoes, broccoli, cabbage salad, and apple crisp with ice cream.

I have been fighting the urge to make some cookies but I may make a batch of snickerdoodles or molasses crinkle tops just to make the house smell good.   

Being old and fat is such a bummer!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 21, 2011)

taxlady said:


> No you don't. If I'm feeling better I might show up at your house.


You're more than welcome--could you bring gravlox?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2011)

I was gifted with a Salmon filet, wild caught in Alaska by a co-workers husband.  Big enough for Shrek and me to have a feast.  Smashed potatoes with butter and chives, steamed broccoli and I'll make a small cheesecake with roasted pecan crust.


----------



## Addie (Dec 22, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was gifted with a Salmon filet, wild caught in Alaska by a co-workers husband. Big enough for Shrek and me to have a feast. Smashed potatoes with butter and chives, steamed broccoli and I'll make a small cheesecake with roasted pecan crust.


 
Years ago I had some friends that lived on Kodiak Island. I used to go there twice a year to bring home some salmon that was caught during the run. I stayed on the back porch and watched from a distance as they caught what the bears didn't. I would bring back a cooler filled with smoked wild salmon. I want to move back to Tacoma.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2011)

Addie said:
			
		

> Years ago I had some friends that lived on Kodiak Island. I used to go there twice a year to bring home some salmon that was caught during the run. I stayed on the back porch and watched from a distance as they caught what the bears didn't. I would bring back a cooler filled with smoked wild salmon. I want to move back to Tacoma.



I want to move to Tacoma too!  Mmmm, fresh smoked salmon, and bears!


----------



## Addie (Dec 22, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I want to move to Tacoma too! Mmmm, fresh smoked salmon, and bears!


 
You can have the bears all to yourself, and I will share the salmon. Why do you think I stayed on the back porch close to the door. Those Kodiak bears are BIG bears.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2011)

my sis called and nixed my plans to make something interesting for christmas dinner like the leg of lamb, or cioppino, or smoked turkey that i'd hoped for.

i was elected to make the same thing i make for every family gathering: meatballs and sausages. i think they think that's all i know how to cook. 

mom is baking a ham, eldest sis is making chicken picatta, youngest sis is making baked ziti, and nieces and nephews are doing the desserts.

since we have excellent ethnic bakeries by us, we're bringing the rye and italian breads. 

not sure who is doing appys and salad.


----------



## Addie (Dec 22, 2011)

Bucky, if you can afford it, why not surprise her and bring both.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2011)

i don't want to make anyone upset by bringing something that everyone eats while their dish gets ignored. 

it's happened before a few times where someone went through a lot of effort to make something special, and it sat untouched because there were other things put out first. then feelings get hurt, and they don't want to make anything for the next holiday, and so on.

it's best to just follow orders.


----------



## Addie (Dec 22, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i don't want to make anyone upset by bringing something that everyone eats while their dish gets ignored.
> 
> it's happened before a few times where someone went through a lot of effort to make something special, and it sat untouched because there were other things put out first. then feelings get hurt, and they don't want to make anything for the next holiday, and so on.
> 
> it's best to just follow orders.


 
I hear ya! I did that a couple of times when I brought my tater salad and the host's was ignored and untouched. The second time her husband asked me to bring it. Even had the nerve to ask me to give my recipe to his wife when she was in hearing distance. I got glares for the rest of the night. But that was fine by me. She has never been one of my favorite people.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i don't want to make anyone upset by bringing something that everyone eats while their dish gets ignored.
> 
> it's happened before a few times where someone went through a lot of effort to make something special, and it sat untouched because there were other things put out first. then feelings get hurt, and they don't want to make anything for the next holiday, and so on.
> 
> it's best to just follow orders.



You are a good Brother, my Brother does what he is told, too...he has to, he has 3 big sisters.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2011)

lol, i've got 4!

and i have to say that they are the strong women they are because of me. i tortured them in their teen years, especially around their boyfriends.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2011)

buckytom said:


> lol, i've got 4!
> 
> and i have to say that they are the strong women they are because of me. i tortured them in their teen years, especially around their boyfriends.



Yes, I was a teen trying to deal with little boy things.  I'm 10 years older.  Poor kid had 4 mothers, he never stood a chance. Now he is a looming  bulk at over 6'2" and he still looks up to me.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll be heading to my mother's house to meet my oldest two kids for the afternoon. One of my brothers will also be there. So it will be a small contingent. My brother is a good cook so, together, we will make up a traditional turkey dinner to help out Mom. She doesn't like us in her kitchen though, so there is usually some good natured arguing.  Our xmas's are always fragmented. We also plan to spread the visits to my mom's house out so she isn't overwhelmed all at once. My other brother will visit boxing day and my sister will visit sometime after that. 
My youngest is going with her mother to visit her family in Southern Ontario for the holidays. I'll be packing them up and sending them off today.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 22, 2011)

*Christmas Eve*

Stuffed/Baked Clams 
Fried Cod 
Broccoli (steamed or salad)
Tater tots
Homemade Tartar sauce
Cheesecake 
 
*Christmas Day*
 
Spinach, sausage and cheese stuffed mushrooms
Eye round roast 
Yorkshire pudding
Burgundy gravy
Baked potatoes w/sour cream and chives
String bean salad
Cheesecake


----------



## Katie H (Dec 22, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I've changed my plans--I'm heading to Katie H's! Sounds lovely. What can I bring?



Just bring a smile and your appetite.  I've since added a sweet potato dish to the dinner menu and a few more sweets to the dessert table.  I've become the Energizer Bunny of baking this week.  I've gotta stop!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2011)

Veggie substitution...Asparagus instead of broccoli.  It was on sale and looked good when I got to the store.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 23, 2011)

On my way (in my mind!) Katie H! Sounds like a great time! And really good food.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 23, 2011)

Picked up the prime rib (a beautiful hunk of grass fed beef) on Tuesday and it's now "dry aging" in the fridge. I've got a mile long list of groceries to pick up in the morning.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 23, 2011)

Last minute shopping here today too.  I decided to add to the Christmas Eve dinner. I'm going to make beet soup like we used to have when I was, um, much younger and I am finally going to try my hand at kruschiki ( a Polish cookie).


----------



## Addie (Dec 23, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> Picked up the prime rib (a beautiful hunk of grass fed beef) on Tuesday and it's now "dry aging" in the fridge. I've got a mile long list of groceries to pick up in the morning.


 
I think I used to spend more on holiday dinners than I did for weekly groceries.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Last minute shopping here today too.  I decided to add to the Christmas Eve dinner. I'm going to make beet soup like we used to have when I was, um, much younger and I am finally going to try my hand at kruschiki ( a Polish cookie).



Dave, what kind of cookie is that?  I love Czech kolaki, a cream cheese shortbread with honeyed walnut filling.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2011)

ooh, i forgot about kruschiki on christmas day. dw won't let me buy any because she used to make them with her mom and it makes her too sad to have them around.

princess, they're sort of a fried sweet "chip" for lack of a better term, dusted with powdered sugar. they're supposed to be twisted a little so they look like ribbons and bows.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ooh, i forgot about kruschiki on christmas day. dw won't let me buy any because she used to make them with her mom and it makes her too sad to have them around.
> 
> princess, they're sort of a fried sweet "chip" for lack of a better term, dusted with powdered sugar. they're supposed to be twisted a little so they look like ribbons and bows.



Thanks BT!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ooh, i forgot about kruschiki on christmas day. dw won't let me buy any because she used to make them with her mom and it makes her too sad to have them around.
> 
> princess, they're sort of a fried sweet "chip" for lack of a better term, dusted with powdered sugar. they're supposed to be twisted a little so they look like ribbons and bows.



Bucky, the kruschiki sounds like fattigmands we make here.  Probably some other ethnic community's version of the same thing.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2011)

these are kruschiki. 

kth, i never heard of fattigmands. are they similar to these?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 23, 2011)

My Christmas dinner plans just arrived.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2011)

pacanis said:


> My Christmas dinner plans just arrived.



In the form of a person or a delivery?


----------



## pacanis (Dec 23, 2011)

FedEx


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2011)

pacanis said:


> FedEx



So, probably not a person.  Is it 'far-sighted'.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 23, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> So, probably not a person. Is it 'far-sighted'.


 
Far-sighted? I don't know what kind of sight it has 

Think... Cleveland v Baltimore... hmmm... Baltimore, Maryland... and I've already gotten crab cakes out of the way...


----------



## buckytom (Dec 23, 2011)

you're eating a raven?


i've had it before, but i didn't like it. if offered it again, i would say nevermore...


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 23, 2011)

Since Dad came to live with us a few years ago, we have been having Christmas at our house with my sister has come here where we used to alternate.  It is just the four of us this time around - my nephew and fiance were hoping to come as a surprise for his Mom and Grandpa, but it didn't work out.

With all our needs and tastes we have quite a buffet for just for people! My sister brings the turkey, regular gravy and two stuffings (one mushroomless for Dad).  I do all the vegetables, stuffing and gravy for DH (gluten free), tourtiere, munchies and dessert.  I also do a salad, but because Dad can't eat it anymore I am doing a broccoli salad instead of regular because the rest of us love it.  Dad supplies a ham and a shrimp ring (ironic because he can't have seafood, but he has done this for years!).

Veggies this year are:
Garlic and green onion mashed potatoes
mashed yam (no marshmallows)
mustard glazed carrots
peas (Dad's and DH's green veg)
Brussel sprouts (Sister and my green veg)

Appies:
Shrimp Ring
Meat and cheese
Cashews (also from Dad)

Dessert:
Mandarin Orange Upside down cupcakes
Whipped Cream
Cool Whip (DH)
Assorted baking.

A lot of food for four people, but it is small amounts as not all of us eat everything!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> you're eating a raven?
> 
> 
> i've had it before, but i didn't like it. if offered it again, i would say nevermore...


 
Where's my crow on a plate pic when I need it? Probably on another computer


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 23, 2011)

There will be my son and DIL and me.  After being strung along for weeks, the company she works/ed for finally folded this week, but she's got a good attitude considering -- keeping a stiff upper lip, which I don't think will hinder her enjoying our dinner.  We'll have ham, green beans w/bacon, cole slaw, creamed spinach, applesauce, maybe deviled eggs.  Dessert will be a scoop of vanilla with fresh strawberry sauce (from the farmer's market -- tastes just like wild strawberries) sprinkled with blueberries.  And a plate of cookies.  Yesterday I made some cut-out cookies shaped like Santa's boot.  I'm working on a plan to glaze them with with red icing, white "fur" at the top, then dip the bottom edge in chocolate.  They have 3 large dogs so I'm sure they'll know the brown stuff is not the boot sole.   The dear girl could use a laugh.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Far-sighted? I don't know what kind of sight it has
> 
> Think... Cleveland v Baltimore... hmmm... Baltimore, Maryland... and I've already gotten crab cakes out of the way...




I'm stumped!

I'd like it if Cleveland beat the Ravens...  See what you can do.


----------



## Addie (Dec 23, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I'm stumped!
> 
> I'd like it if Cleveland beat the Ravens... See what you can do.


 
Sounds like they may be tickets to a game?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 23, 2011)

Addie said:


> I think I used to spend more on holiday dinners than I did for weekly groceries.


I know what you mean. I think I spent almost twice our usual weekly budget. But our daughter is home from college with her boyfriend, and let's just say he is... um... a good eater. I don't expect many leftovers.


----------



## Addie (Dec 23, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> I know what you mean. I think I spent almost twice our usual weekly budget. But our daughter is home from college with her boyfriend, and let's just say he is... um... a good eater. I don't expect many leftovers.


 
Nothing like a hungry young man. He will probably take small helpings at first, but you can bet he will go back for seconds and even thirds. And still have room for desserts. I love cooking for someone like that. You know all your hard work is really appreciated.


----------



## Silversage (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm doing duck breast, pureed parsnips, roasted Brussels sprouts, potatoes.  Still trying to figure out dessert, but it might turn out to be maple pecan pie.  



Bucky, LOL at you following orders.  Have you ever seen this?  Thanksgiving Instructions from Aunt Marney


----------



## pacanis (Dec 23, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I'm stumped!
> 
> I'd like it if Cleveland beat the Ravens... See what you can do.


 
I'm doing up a little Maryland blue crab feast.

I hope we don't beat the Ravens. Why start now? We're looking at a top 5 pick


----------



## Katie H (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes, bucky.  Those look just like fattigmands.



buckytom said:


> these are kruschiki.
> 
> kth, i never heard of fattigmands. are they similar to these?


----------



## vitauta (Dec 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> these are kruschiki.
> 
> kth, i never heard of fattigmands. are they similar to these?




these are WONderful!!!  i never knew what they were called before.  now i know 

i love kruschiki!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 23, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Since Dad came to live with us a few years ago, we have been having Christmas at our house with my sister has come here where we used to alternate.  It is just the four of us this time around - my nephew and fiance were hoping to come as a surprise for his Mom and Grandpa, but it didn't work out.
> 
> With all our needs and tastes we have quite a buffet for just for people! My sister brings the turkey, regular gravy and two stuffings (one mushroomless for Dad).  I do all the vegetables, stuffing and gravy for DH (gluten free), tourtiere, munchies and dessert.  I also do a salad, but because Dad can't eat it anymore I am doing a broccoli salad instead of regular because the rest of us love it.  Dad supplies a ham and a shrimp ring (ironic because he can't have seafood, but he has done this for years!).
> 
> ...


 I'm on my way Laurie!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 23, 2011)

Katie H said:


> Yes, bucky.  Those look just like fattigmands.



Actually they are called fattigmands bakkelse in Norwegian and spelled slightly differently in Swedish. It means poor man's cake.

There are a number of dishes that start with the word "fattigmands". Most of them aren't cookies.


----------



## Addie (Dec 23, 2011)

The Italians have these also. But I don't think they last long enough to give them a name. All I have ever heard them called is "Oohhh yeah. I want some!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> you're eating a raven?
> 
> 
> i've had it before, but i didn't like it. if offered it again, i would say nevermore...



I thought it tasted like Spotted Owl...


----------



## taxlady (Dec 23, 2011)

Our plans have collapsed. We were going to visit the in-laws and leave early tomorrow morning. But, I have a bad sore throat and feel like cr*p. I'm not driving 100 kms with snow and other people's holiday cheer.

I have no idea what we will have. Xmas is not a big deal for us. We already had our Solstice party. But, we do enjoy getting together with DH's parents and they celebrate Xmas. Oh well.


----------



## Claire (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a friend of several years with whom we share holidays.  Neither of us has family near-by, and I do Thanksgiving, she does Christmas, and other holidays we either go out together or flip a coin.


----------



## Addie (Dec 23, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Our plans have collapsed. We were going to visit the in-laws and leave early tomorrow morning. But, I have a bad sore throat and feel like cr*p. I'm not driving 100 kms with snow and other people's holiday cheer.
> 
> I have no idea what we will have. Xmas is not a big deal for us. We already had our Solstice party. But, we do enjoy getting together with DH's parents and they celebrate Xmas. Oh well.


 

Perhaps you will feel better for Boxer Day!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for supplying the explanation and pic bt!  Those are today's baking task... I have never made them before so this will be fun. 



buckytom said:


> these are kruschiki.


----------



## Alix (Dec 24, 2011)

Addie said:


> Perhaps you will feel better for Boxer Day!



Addie, you made me giggle. Its Boxing Day. Whether that was an accident or on purpose, thanks for the chuckle to start my day. I had images of Ali dancing in my head!

Our dinner is the standard Christmas fare. 

Turkey
Potatoes (NOT mashed if I have the final say)
Stuffing
Wild rice casserole
Green bean casserole
Steamed yellow and green beans with chile/garlic
Joe's coleslaw
Another salad to be named later
Cherry cheesecake
Chocolate tart with peanut butter whipped cream
assorted baking (shortbread, nut roll, gingerbread, krumkake, tea rings etc)

There will also be mulled wine this year. I'm trying out a new syrup recipe. I'll post if it works out.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2011)

Alix said:


> Addie, you made me giggle. Its Boxing Day. Whether that was an accident or on purpose, thanks for the chuckle to start my day. I had images of Ali dancing in my head!




I had a vision of everyone sitting around in their new underwear!


----------



## Addie (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, Iknew it was something like that. My girlfriend comes from N.S. She is taking tomorrow off. She does her part for diplomacy. She celebrates both Canadian and U.S. Holidays.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2011)

Addie said:


> Well, Iknew it was something like that. My girlfriend comes from N.S. She is taking tomorrow off. She does her part for diplomacy. She celebrates both Canadian and U.S. Holidays.



So, you won't be sitting around in your boxers?


----------



## Addie (Dec 24, 2011)

Nah. I dopn't even know what Boxing Day is or what they are celebrating.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 24, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I had a vision of everyone sitting around in their new underwear!


So did I!!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boxing_Day


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 25, 2011)

For Christmas Dinner we will have stuffed mushroom appetizers, roasted prime rib, blue cheese scalloped potatoes, steamed green beans, roasted Brussels sprouts and carrots, green salad, and dinner rolls.  Pecan pie and whipped cream for dessert. I think maybe a nice 2007 Amarone  will go nicely with this.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 25, 2011)

martha jefferson hospital will be serving my christmas dinner this year.  i look forward to having this holiday meal with my mom.  i'm sure it will be good.  a small christmas miracle would be so welcome right about now....


----------



## buckytom (Dec 25, 2011)

i'll say a prayer for that miracle, vit.  sending all good vibes your way.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 25, 2011)

vitauta said:


> martha jefferson hospital will be serving my christmas dinner this year.  i look forward to having this holiday meal with my mom.  i'm sure it will be good.  a small christmas miracle would be so welcome right about now....



Good vibes being sent in your direction.

(((hugs))) bon appetit.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 25, 2011)

vitauta said:


> martha jefferson hospital will be serving my christmas dinner this year.  i look forward to having this holiday meal with my mom.  i'm sure it will be good.  a small christmas miracle would be so welcome right about now....


Vitauta, you and your Mom continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 25, 2011)

thank you bt, taxlady and lpb.  at christmas, as in life, you don't always get what you want.  i'm thankful to have spent christmas day with mom in relative comfort.  difficult decisions ahead....


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh Vit!  My heart goes out to you!  Thoughts and prayers coming your way!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 26, 2011)

After snacking on Christmas cookie and other pastries all day dinner was reduced from what I planned. I cooked the ham and made butternut squash soup, scalloped potatoes, and peas.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 26, 2011)

Our dinner went as planned and I even put the first dish on the table at the strike of 5 p.m., which is when I'd told everyone dinner would be served.

Everything came out perfectly and all at the right time...together.  Yeah!  Wasn't much left either.

I was surprised that one of the sons-in-law (age 35 and a successful attorney in a major city) had never had Cornish hens.  They were the entree and Trey gobbled his up like a little kid eating candy.  I was certain he'd had them because he's traveled all over the world and is quite a "foodie."  Oh, well, go figure!  Guess he missed that somehow.  Now they're his new favorite food.  

The real "hit" of the meal was the "sweet shoppe" display I created that was all the different cookies and candies I'd made for dessert.  You never saw a group of adults act so crazy over cookies and candy in your life.  Just like a bunch of little kids.  It was quite a sight to behold.

In the end, everyone seemed to enjoy the meal...certainly dessert!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 26, 2011)

vitauta said:


> martha jefferson hospital will be serving my christmas dinner this year. i look forward to having this holiday meal with my mom. i'm sure it will be good. a small christmas miracle would be so welcome right about now....


 XOXOXOX Prayers and good thoughts to you and mom.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 26, 2011)

Mushroom caps stuffed with sweet Italian sausage, fresh garlic, mushroom stems, spinach, fresh grated parmesan & romano cheeses and mozzarella cheese.
 






 
Eye round roast, burgundy gravy, steamed fresh broccoli, carrots & cauliflower, mashed red & Yukon potatoes (butter, sour cream, cream cheese & chives).
 





 
We also had cheesecake topped with cherries for dessert.


----------

